# Taking slingshots to shooting ranges!



## Chatuer (Mar 20, 2010)

ok my dads freind is taking me to a shooting range to shoot a M40 ( i know not slingshot go post that on the other weapons page, WELL SHUT UP AND KEEP READING) and i have a hunting slingshot (daisy powerline F16) hes been in the military and all and i dont want to look like a little kid infront of him. should i bring it? it can kill and all but... i dont know if **** take me seriously again.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

if you can hit the bullseye with it he'll take you serious, if you're just going to spray and pray they hit, don't.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

As Deimos said, if you're not accurate, (at least to some extent) don't bring it. About looking like a kid. If you don't give him a reason to see you as a kid, you shouldn't be worried. Also, if your dad's friend thought you were a kid, why would he bring you to a shooting range to shoot an M40 in the first place?


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

you should talk to your dad about the situation he knows his friend and he knows you I think you dad will help make your decision easier


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Chatuer said:


> Gentlemen, my Dad's friend is taking me to a shooting range to shoot an M-40 (I know, you might say "Not slingshot, go post that on the other weapons page" but please keep reading). I have a hunting slingshot (Daisy Powerline F16). He's been in the military and all, and I don't want to look like a little kid in front of him. Should I bring it? It can kill and all but... I don't know if he'll take me seriously again.


If your Dad's friend is taking you to shoot his rifle then he's probably really proud of it and thinks you'll get a kick out of shooting it. I wouldn't denigrate that by bringing along something else. Even if you had a .30-06 in your gun safe, it might be nice to just accept the moment he's offering.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I took my slingshot to the range today.. I was buying paracord... My "range" is surplus/gun store with archery shop next door. Didn't shoot it or anything, but I had it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You're getting a good size list of Slingshots under your Avatar Nick! Nice collection! BTW,did I hear you say once you were from Lapeer Michigan? If true,you are in a legendary town for slingshots. Two of my top 10 slingshots of all time came from Lapeer. They were the Tinker Deerslayer and Killdeer. Absolutely wonderful frames. They gave me hours and hours of fun as a kid! You should check your local warehouses. Maybe you'll find a cache of old Killdeers!!!!







Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Chatuer said:


> ok my dads freind is taking me to a shooting range to shoot a M40 ( i know not slingshot go post that on the other weapons page, WELL SHUT UP AND KEEP READING) and i have a hunting slingshot (daisy powerline F16) hes been in the military and all and i dont want to look like a little kid infront of him. should i bring it? it can kill and all but... i dont know if **** take me seriously again.


Bring your shooter everywhere you go. Get a xtra small shooter that will fit in your pocket and take it every where you just never know. I carry a cell phone pouch that has a little room for my slingshot and my ammo and if I go it goes. If I happen to come across a ditch and a bottle or a can presents its self I take advantage of it and give it a marble. Go head have some fun break something.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You're getting a good size list of Slingshots under your Avatar Nick! Nice collection! BTW,did I hear you say once you were from Lapeer Michigan? If true,you are in a legendary town for slingshots. Two of my top 10 slingshots of all time came from Lapeer. They were the Tinker Deerslayer and Killdeer. Absolutely wonderful frames. They gave me hours and hours of fun as a kid! You should check your local warehouses. Maybe you'll find a cache of old Killdeers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Never knew that.. Will def have to do some investigating.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I say take it shoot if if they will let you they may wanna try it after all weapons are Weapons if it shoots it fun.
Go for it Shoot it.Their will be some down time when you can shoot your sling and their not shooting the other stuff IE Guns


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

in my opinion nothing but firearms should be allowed at a range, distractions cause accidents or worse. bad idea


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I took my catapult to an air rifle range with a friend once and I managed to get a bulls eye at 50 yards on an air rifle target, I have no idea how because I didn't manage to hit the target again after that lol.


----------



## MalcomAtmom (Apr 6, 2020)

Jedi said:


> 'Chatuer' said:
> 
> 
> > Gentlemen, my Dad's friend is taking me to a shooting range to shoot an M-40 (I know, you might say "Not slingshot, go post that on the other weapons page" but please keep reading). I have a hunting slingshot (Daisy Powerline F16). He's been in the military and all, and I don't want to look like a little kid in front of him. Should I bring it? It can kill and all but... I don't know if he'll take me seriously again.
> ...


Hi there,

I'm new here so please excuse me if I ask dumb questions, but I have been searching a lot and I didn't get smarter.

So maybe I'm a little off-topic but I hope you can help me.

I would like to buy a gun safe and I don't know which one it's the best. I was searching for some information and I found an article about long gun safes with pros and cons, but I am sure it is better to hear an opinion from you guys.

Can you please help me?

Thank you


----------

